# WA28 Fenne



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi guys ..Can anyone give me any details of this boat in her later life 
She owned by H Thinnesen in Whitehaven in 1950 Her official number was 167563 and I think she is ex FN29 Marie ..Any help with this is greatly appreciated as would a photograph!!!


----------



## Mike Craine (Oct 16, 2006)

4.11.1959 Ashore and wrecked Gigha, Mull of Kintyre.


----------



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks for the info Mike . Im still looking for a photo of her if you ever come across one. Thanks again!!!


----------

